
Packetsled Suspends Its CEO After Presidential Threats - zo1
https://packetsled.com/packetsled-response-to-matt-harrigan-comments/
======
zo1
Some more info:

[http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/11/ceo-makes-threats-
as...](http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/11/ceo-makes-threats-assassinate-
trump-sniper-rifle-white-house/)

------
rhapsodic
I hope it's proven that someone hacked this guy's accounts and did it to harm
him. The alternative -- that this guy really was driven to this level of
derangement by the 2016 presidential election -- is downright scary.

